# Twilight Breaking Dawn Rant



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay *HUGE SPOILER ALERT COMING*!!!




(I do plan on rereading the whole series more slowly to maybe appreciate the ending a little more but until then, here's my opinion...)

Yes, I'm very sad that it ended but when I read Harry Potter, even though it rushed through almost 20-30 years, at least "_all was well_." It felt like the story could no longer be revived no matter what. The whole problem was Voldemort and Harry from book one, who would win in the end and when you finally got there, it felt like an ending. You knew that there was no more to the story, for Harry Potter at least which was the whole point.

With Twilight, the whole book was based on Bella and her struggles. But when I got to the ending, I was like "That was it?!" How could it be so simple?

1.*Bella and Edward*: From the get go, we knew that Edward did not want Bella to be a vampire, he feared for her soul so much that he was willing to let go of her (New Moon




.) She saved him which showed how strong their relationship really was. Even throughout the whole series he knew it was his own fault that Bella fell in love with Jacob, even though it wasn't the same strong love they had, and understood why Bella still kinda depended on Jacob. Like he said in Eclipse, Edward kinda ripped her heart and Jacob helped stitch it up. I have no problems with how Bella feelings for Jacob just went away. In Eclipse, Edward even mentioned that she was only human so I'm assuming he knew that she wouldn't feel the same of the lesser love she felt for Jacob after she transformed.

But in Breaking Dawn, after they get married and have Renesmee, the whole romance dies; which is about halfway through the book. It's supposed to be a romantic series but it seemed like a real marriage to me lol. I didn't care for more sex scenes or anything but their make out scenes had more action than when they could finally be themselves.

Edward always felt horrible towards Bella becoming a vampire and once she did, it was like "oh well." It was two differents Edwards: the one who felt bad about bringing Bella to this world and the one who was all nonchalant about it. Edward didn't seem like he was noble or charming anymore either. He didn't seem as perfect to me or breathtaking. Or maybe he didn't seem that way anymore bc she was a vampire now. It wasn't a choice she didn't want but more of fact of what would happen when death was seconds away. Edward couldn't let go of Bella. I know there was a lot of stress in the end but it felt like Bella and Edward were no longer a couple I felt giddy over. More of a story in the background.

2.*Jacob*: I know people had complaints about Jacob before and I couldn't stand him either but after reading his pov, I loved him. It completely changed my feelings for him. I didn't want him and Bella together at all but it seems that he kinda stole the show instead of Edward in BD. And I don't mind the whole imprinting thing, I know others thought it was really weird but it didn't seem weird when Quil was playing with Claire; he was more of a father figure to her and truly just wanted her to be happy.

Plus, while I enjoyed Jacob's pov, if he got one, then Edward should've had one (despite having already read the partial draft of Midnight Sun.) It would've been interesting to know what was going through his head.

3.*Bella's Shield*: My main problem was her gift. All four books stressed on how strange it was that nobody could enter her mind. It made me wonder that much more of what would happen when she did finally transform. Even Aro anticipated something huge from her in New Moon. Her gift was played up and I was not surprised that she didn't go crazy when she was a newborn. It showed how much more important and powerful she was. She could control herself which was part of her mental gift. When I got to the battle scene, I felt her full potential would arise. In her dreams, she was fierce in protecting her "son." I knew it was just a dream but for some reason I envisioned her not necessarily taking on the whole Volturi but being strong enough alone to repel them and them realizing she was more powerful than them altogether. Like Queen of the Damned, just almighty and powerful. Instead of her redeeming herself in a huge climax, Alice shows up. There was no satisfaction in the release of the tension built for Bella.

The Volturi notice that Alice could enter her "shield" easily which meant that Bella was not as powerful as she seemed to be. Yes, protecting a group of that magnitude was great but it didn't seem like that should've been the climax. Instead, it's Caius' fear of the Children of the Moon that frightened them away. It felt like Bella was the intro, the wolves were the main story, and then Alice ended it.

Now I only wonder when the Volturi will show up again. It would've been nice if somehow they had gotten rid of Demitri. It seemed that he was one of the strongest players for the Volturi: the key for whatever they searched for.

3.*Bella's transformation*: While her transformation did not bother me one bit (I didn't think her suffering was what i wanted) she didn't lose anything. Stephenie wrote 3 1/2 books of foreshadowing conflicts that Bella would face and what she would lose when she did become a vampire. It wan't until Bella was shocked after Edward defeated Victoria, that she understood what her choice meant. For the first time, she was actually scared. She knew she would have to say goodbye to her family after she got married, she knew what she was losing and how her life would be a little harder afterwards. She would live on forever with Edward, but everyone else she loved would die eventually and that meant alot considering Bella was a loving person to begin with. By becoming a vampire, she was making the biggest sacrifice ever, leaving her old life and everything she knew. I ached for her as she struggled and even debated myself if I really wanted her to be a vampire too. Stephenie STRESSED that CHOICE was the main conflict in all this.

Instead, she got it easy: She got to keep both Edward as a lover and Jacob as a friend, she got immortality, beauty, she got to keep her parents (her dad's ignorance made it very helpful; but wouldn't that be a problem in the future when the Volturi found out? Surely they had in it for Bella by the end and would find some way to insure more power gain), she got to keep her baby that i didn't want to die (I liked Renesmee), she got all the wealth; she got it all. There was NO CHOICE in either keeping her old life and what she knew or becoming a vampire and losing it all, despite that we knew what she'd choosed. What was the point of going through all that in the first books if it felt like none of it ever happened in the first place? It felt like a cruel setup to me. Surely Bella should have to carry some remorse for it to feel like she earned it, even if she was near the brink of death at all times.

Which reminds me of...

4.*Alice*: Another cruel setup. What was the point of over two hundred pages of Bella knowing the worse was right around the bend when Alice cleaned it up in a matter of 5 minutes? Sure there was a chance of it not working but it happened nonetheless.

So this huge rant leads to...

5.*Potential*: I still love the Twilight Saga and I'm very sad to see it end. I loved book after book after book from Stephenie but I feel like, as a reader, we didn't get the grand finale we deserved. HOWEVER, this may be more due in part for my sadness in it ending so I do plan on rereading it again to maybe feel a little more different towards it. It's just that that Twilight had so much more literary potential than a "Happily Ever After." I think there could've been more to it than that. All the characters deserved their happy ending but it seemed like a story could've gone in between, like a fifth book that maybe dwelled more into Bella's special gift and the Volturi.

I identified with Bella in all the books til the end: I cried when Edward left, got mad when Jacob tried to take over, got scared when Victoria almost got her, felt mad when she realized that she loved Jacob more than she knew but in the end, all the characters I loved just didn't seem like themselves after she became a vampire.

Quote:
Yes, I realize this is Bella and Edward's story, and she did a good job of finishing them. But the minor characters are also part of their story. Only Bella, Edward, the Cullens, Nessie and Jake were given a full ending. What about Charlie? Did he ever find out the whole truth? What about her mom? All the others at school? What about the rest of the pack, what was their future? Etc. Source


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 5, 2008)

Its funny how ive never read the books but ive read peoples comments on the last book and maybe people didnt like the way it ended.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its funny how ive never read the books but ive read peoples comments on the last book and maybe people didnt like the way it ended. yea I'm on the fence about it. I give it time though lol


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 6, 2008)

I think you had some good points there... I still liked the ending.

I agree with you re: jacob in some ways: I liked him from the beginning, although I never wanted him and Bella together, but his behaviour in the last book (in the snow, remember?) that pissed me off big time.

I know what you mean about 'getting everything' and in some ways by the end of the book I was kind of over Bella. Like seriously, she gets edward, she gets this, that and the other, and in reality she's a clumsy, obsessive teenager.

But overall I still liked them as a couple, and I liked the way it ended.

I guess there would be things I would change too, if i had my way


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea Rosie, my only hope is that maybe she left some threads open to keep something in mind for the future. After all, Edward did say that while they cowarded away now, they'd be biding their time and try to take them out one by one in the end. That just makes me wonder too much.


----------

